# goggles für brillenträger



## Zigiz (28. April 2010)

hi zur neuen bikeseason wollte ich mir goggles kaufen ,auf die ich davor aber verzichtet hatte. aber mir ist aufgefallen ohne geht doch nicht so gut wie ich dachte ! also meine eigentliche frage ist : kennt ihr nen paar goggles für brillenträger ??? würde mich über einige antworten freuen


----------



## k.nickl (28. April 2010)

Es gibt von Scott und Oakley (und andere) eigene OTG (over the glasses) Modelle.
Wenn du aber kein 70er Jahre Krankenkassagestell auf der Nase hast, passen auch die normalen Modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Tim (28. April 2010)

Also, ich hab mir letztes Jahr eine Rudy Project Perception gekauft, die kommt mit einem Gestell im Lieferumfang, dass du hinter die getönten Gläser klippen kannst - speziell für Gläser mit Dioptrien. 
Ordentliche Gläser haben bei meinem Optiker nochmal 70 gekostet.
Kann ich eigentlich nur weiterempfehlen.

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## delicious (29. April 2010)

Hi,

ich bin auch auf eine starke Brille angewiesen und Clips und ähnliches sind bei mir nicht möglich oder sehr teuer. Ich habe eine normale Oakley O' Frame, passt bei mir gut. Meine Brille ist aber auch recht klein und mit Metallgestell. Ein breiteres Gestell wäre grenzwertig, z.B. Horngestelle, wie sie im Moment wieder in sind. 

Was mir aber auffällt: Ich brauche eine Weile um mich an die Sicht zu gewöhnen. Ist aber auch mein erstes Goggle, bin vorher mit einem Band, das man an den Bügeln festmacht und um den Kopf spannt, gefahren. Aber ich werde noch die teureren Gläser, die optisch keine Verzerrungen hervorrufen, probieren.


----------



## Perri (14. Juni 2010)

Der-Tim schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mir letztes Jahr eine Rudy Project Perception gekauft, die kommt mit einem Gestell im Lieferumfang, dass du hinter die getönten Gläser klippen kannst - speziell für Gläser mit Dioptrien.
> Ordentliche Gläser haben bei meinem Optiker nochmal 70 gekostet.
> Kann ich eigentlich nur weiterempfehlen.
> 
> ...


 Ich habe mir auch ein goggle von rudy project zugelegt. [goggle model: Rudy project kluny kosten 110] und noch einen clip [je glas 70  also clip 140 ] insgesamt habe ich noch mit endspiegelung 280 bezahlt. ich muss sagen. WAR EIN FEHLER!! ich werde morgen zum optiker gehen und alles zurückbringen , Grund:  wenn ich über ne wurzel fahre verzerrt mein sichtbild so dermaßen,  dass ich solange wies ruckelt nix sehe. hängt irgenwie am schliff. und das im downhill das ruckeln relativ oft vorkommt sau unpraktisch. also für mich bringts nix. kann ich nicht weiterempfehlen. Ich fahre übrigens jetzt eine DH goggle, und einfach meine nrom. brille drunter.


----------



## John 117 (14. Juni 2010)

Fa. Krass. 149 Euro.


----------



## Der-Tim (14. Juni 2010)

Perri schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch ein goggle von rudy project zugelegt. [goggle model: Rudy project kluny kosten 110] und noch einen clip [je glas 70  also clip 140 ] insgesamt habe ich noch mit endspiegelung 280 bezahlt. ich muss sagen. WAR EIN FEHLER!! ich werde morgen zum optiker gehen und alles zurückbringen , Grund:  wenn ich über ne wurzel fahre verzerrt mein sichtbild so dermaßen,  dass ich solange wies ruckelt nix sehe.



Was, echt?! Das ist mir noch nie passiert, und ich fahre diese Brille auch bei holprigen Abfahrten..!
Am Sitz der Brille liegt es nicht? Ohne Clip ist es tatsächlich besser?


----------



## Perri (15. Juni 2010)

nein, liegt kein bisschen am sitz. ich glaube hängt irgenwie mim schliff zusammen oder so. wenn ich meine norm. brille drunter habe ist es VIEL angenehmer und sicherer zu fahren. habe heute di rudy zurückgebracht.


----------

